#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Ranks?

## blackxrose

What are the ranks and how many posts do we need to post to get to certain ranks?

----------


## imported_Anti

never really made ranks yet =) just post loads and see what happens.

----------


## blackxrose

Okay.
=]

----------


## WretchedSpawn

sounds intresting spose with a shot

----------


## wickedchild

Yeah , but what are ranks ? Did we at some point join the Army and have to gain rank to get the better Ops and pay LOL ?

----------


## blackxrose

Lol! Ranks are well...kinda like levels. The more you post, the higher your rank or level is. And right now all of us (xept anti) on this thread are all Junior Members. We can stop being Junior Members as soon as we'd hit a certain number of posts.

----------


## imported_Anti

if some one wants to come up with new ranks then feel free.

----------


## abecorvinus

i like the system we have now

----------


## imported_Anti

* Newbie (Minimum Posts: 0) 
* Junior Member (Minimum Posts: 1) 
* Member (Minimum Posts: 50) 
* Senior Member (Minimum Posts: 250) 
* Posting Freak (Minimum Posts: 750)

----------


## antichrist superstar

lol well, what about if your in my seat and ur a moderator?

----------


## blackxrose

> * Newbie (Minimum Posts: 0) 
> * Junior Member (Minimum Posts: 1) 
> * Member (Minimum Posts: 50) 
> * Senior Member (Minimum Posts: 250) 
> * Posting Freak (Minimum Posts: 750)


Welll thats simple

----------


## antichrist superstar

idk whos up for writing 750 posts....BUT ILL BEAT YOU TO IT!!! lol...so far, ive got 23 in a day lol....see, this is what happens when its 5 in the morning and i have nothing to do

----------


## imported_Anti

if i edit my post count i would win :P

----------


## blackxrose

That wouldent be fair!!! Than you'd have to change mine atleast 3 posts away from your post count! Antichrist might be first though...I would be second...and Abe would be third...teehee

----------


## antichrist superstar

lol u should stay up all night bored as all hell. and then you can beat me. lol...but it was pretty boring, i just couldnt sleep cuz i had 5 energy shots...lol

----------


## MaveriNightbreeze

This information is very helpful and sounds fun

----------


## arsniclulliby

It would definitely encourage more posts (god knows there aren't many), but it would be nice to see a little more imagination than junior,member, etc...

----------


## MaveriNightbreeze

Yes a forum becomes rather dull if there are not enough posts or replies. It becomes irritating after a while...

----------


## blackxrose

Mhm I agree.

----------


## isis

wow that is interesting cause i did not know this.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Here is a goal to work for. I am a chronic insomniac. Now I can put my sleepless nights to good use, instead of studying.

----------


## imported_Anti

well give me some ranks and i shall add them.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Poster Who Does Not Sleep. 1000 posts

----------


## MaveriNightbreeze

POSTER WHO DOES NOT SLEEP......!!?!

Unfortunately I need my sleep other wise IÃ¢â¬â¢ll go Zany. So I suppose I can't catch up to anyone.
-.-

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Ah. One can always sleep and get 1000 posts for that.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Rus you are an empath too? My laundry are you a receiving or a giving. I am a receiving curse the day.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

A pain is not the word. I have to take a bath in Clorox to get rid of the **** I pick up. Sorry it has been a bad day.

----------


## MaveriNightbreeze

Bad Days No Days Once In Our Lives We Wish There Is No Such Thing So I Can Understand How Bad A Day Can Feel.

----------


## Odin

then you don't have to worry 

you have a bigger head ache !!!! Wink

----------


## Odin

hey what happened to our reputations 

we all need our reputations whether hay are good or bad 

question if your a Satanist's is a bad reputation good, and a good reputation bad 

and the same for the Spiritualists but visa versa 

hey I'm here all week folks bada bump !!!

----------


## Odin

A bad day is looking forward to the last piece of cake 
and your Newfoundland pup eats it 

now that's the start of a bad day !!!!

he had my cake and ate it

----------


## Leonake

would someone rather post blindly as many as possible and get highest rank or post wisely with fewer posts than usual?

----------


## Leonake

> i saw balance and i stopped wise is good sometimes


perfect... but being carefree is not so bad either... it is all about balance

----------

